# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  El cochecito de Juan Tamariz

## manuno

Hola, me he comprado el cochecito para hacer el juego de descubrir una carta elegida con él. Se que Tamariz lo hacía, y me gustaría ver como lo presenta y como lo realiza. ¿Alguien tiene ese vídeo? 

Un saludo,

----------


## MrKhaki

En algun servidor p2p está la actuación de Tamariz en la última temporada del "1,2,3", haciendo ese juego. Si no consigues encontrarlo yo lo tengo en un .avi, pero pesa mucho para mandarlo a un correo electrónico.

----------


## juantxo

donde has comprado el cochecito manuno :Confused:  :Confused:  llevo meses buscandolo ynadie me dice nada

----------


## teje00

Encarnita lo tiene publicado en su web, tiene varios modelos (y varios precios, y que PRECIOS)

----------


## Manel Vicenç

En todas las tinedas de magia de Barcelona lo he visto. Yo me compré uno de metacrilato, muy guapo.

----------


## manuno

Se lo compré a encarnita y creo que me costó 54 euros.

De momento solo tiene el de metacrilato, el de lego lo tendrá más adelante, al parecer hay una persona que se los hace. Pero el de lego cuesta unos 100 €.

Salu2

----------


## Gusruy

Juantxo pregunta en magicus, tiene web, y no te costará 54 €, sino más barto yo me pille el de metaquilatro.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## juantxo

graciasss a todosss ....  :-)

----------


## Dorado84

MrKhaki, cuándo te sueles conectar? Es para que me lo envíes a mi tb. Gracias

----------


## ulises

Pues según tengo entendido no es de Fred kaps sino de Dick Kourtbinder (seguro que está mal escrito) un mago holandés.

----------


## hechicero

Pues la verdad es que el nombre del holandés se las trae, se llama Dick Koornwinder  :Wink:

----------


## magomago

Como se quedaria el Señor KoornWinder (o como sea su nombre exacto),al ver que su fantastica invencion era llevada a los altares por el genio Juan Tamariz.Y que todo el mundo pensara que el cochecito en vez de Koornwinder era de Tamariz.
La verdad es que un amigo me enseño en su casa una conferencia de Koornwinder y la calidad artistica de Tamariz esta a años luz de Koornwinder,aunque eso le ocurre al 90% de los magos.

----------


## hechicero

Quería haber puesto esto otro también en mi mensaje de ayer, pero por más que me esforcé no conseguía recordar el nombre del otro autor. Hoy sin pensarlo me he acordado: Simeón Morlas ¿qué cosas tiene la mente, eh  :Oops:  ?
El cochecito de madera es de Dick Koornwinder. Tamariz al cabo de unos años de presentar exitosamente en televisión ese efecto volvió a sorprender a todos los telespectadores con otra versión del juego en la que primero hacía el efecto con el cochecito de madera y acto seguido lo hacía sobre un cristal y con un coche transparente de metacrilato, para demostrar a todo el mundo que no había ninguna clase de trucaje ni en la mesa ni en el coche. ¡Nuevo éxito del genio! al día siguiente *todo el mundo* hablaba del efecto y no sólo eso, sino que la mayoría de la gente recordaba la presentación original con el cochecito de madera ¡a pesar de que habían pasado ya años! 

Así que resumiendo: 
Cochecito de madera: Dick Koornwinder
Cochecito transparente: Simeón Morlas
El genio que hizo pasar a la posteridad este efecto: Juan Tamariz :D 

Posteriormente otros autores han modernizado el efecto y lo han fabricado como coche de LEGO, ambulancia con luz y sonido... pero ninguna de ellas ha cuajado tanto como la presentación de Tamariz.

----------


## juantxo

mas exolicado no puede estar, 

yo me baje del emule la actucion del 1 2 3  de tamariz haciendo el juego del cochecito es facil de encontrar y la actuacion es muy buena ( como no) ... :-)

----------


## juantxo

perdon queria decir explicado  (las prisas..)

----------


## Mecachis

Desde ya podéis encontrar el cochecito para hacer el juego en tiendamagia, por estre precio creo que merece la pena, aunque para mi gusto es mejor el de metacrilato o el de Lego, pero en este último los precios se disparan.....

Saludos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Yo tengo el de metacrilato, busqué en su momento uno de madera pero no lo tenían en ningun lado. Este de tiendamagia se ve bastante simpatico, y está bien de precio. A ver, desde mi punto de vista, el de metacrilato dice él mismo que aqui no hay trampa ni carton, pero por lo raro que es, no pasa por un juguete cuaquiera. En cambio el de madera, el de lego y este de tiendamagia pasa por un juguete normal, y a mi me gusta mas.

----------


## Marco Antonio

JAJAJAJA, Tamariz con el cochecito es buenísimo..... además cuando empecé en esto de la cartomagia, mis padres una de las cosas que primero me dijeron fue.... a ver cuando haces el truco del cochecito... Todavía se acordaban... y os hablo de la primera temporada del 1, 2, 3 ... es un lujo de juego. 

En cuanto al tipo de coche... en algunos círculos se debatió la posibilidad de que la gente pensara que está trucado y emplear el cochecito de metracrilato para que se vea que no existe maquinaria interna, así como el cochecito lego, que lo monta el propio espectador... pero que quereis que os diga... (el coche de tiendamagia aparentemente es muy simpático, parece un volkswagen escarabajo y podría ser el típico cochecito que tienen la mayoría de las jugueterías), a la gente le gusta el efecto y aunque se preguntaran mil veces como se realiza el juego... acabarán descubriendo que es pura magia. 

Un saludo

----------


## Mecachis

wes_wieck, por esos precios me compro casi cuatro en tiendamagia y encima me hacen un regalo y me lo traen a casa!!!!!

----------


## Gusruy

para mi el más mágico es el de metracrilato es el más mágico, presentado sobre una mesa de cirstal trasparente. anula cualquier pensamiento de trucaje. 

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Shobchak

En el dvd lessons in magic set,creo q en el 3 ,lo hace con el de madera

Estoy de acuerdo en que el de metacrilato es el mejor,pero el precio es desorbitado

----------


## Gusruy

A mi me costó 30 € no creo que sea algo tan desorvitado. El de Lego ya es otra historia que ronda los 100 €.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## magio_icecreamo

> En el dvd lessons in magic set,creo * en el 3 ,lo hace con el de madera
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que el de metacrilato es el mejor,pero el precio es desorbitado


si io tngo ese video el de lessons in magic y explica lo del cochesito pero casi no le entendi =( 

aver si lo consigo aca en mexico =d

----------


## tredecium

Te la puedes bajar como dicen los demás desde tu programa habitual de descarga. Yo la he visto en dos sitios, Magic Lesson (no estoy seguro si 2 o 3) y Nada x Aqui cuando Tamariz fue de invitado. Sinceramente no es un juego que me llame especial atención, solo una parte que no se como diablos la realiza y que se la ví en el que hizo en Nada X Aquí.

----------


## Ices

el otro dia se me ocurrio como fabricar un cochecito artesanal usando uno de estos de juguete, aun no he probado si realmente funciona, pero si alguien esta interesado en saber como lo ideé que me avise


suerte!

----------


## aiturran

Este jueguito en manos de Tamariz es realmente un milagrito de la magia.
Te demuestra como puedes centuplicar el efecto o impacto de un juego con una debida presentación. 

Y bueno, Tamariz ha demostrado eso con muchos juegos que ha usado en su repertorio donde trabaja exhaustivamente en pro de lograr una presentación que genere ilusión y entretenga.

El cochecito de madera me parece de los mejores, usar uno ya de metacrilato no es tan necesario, al menos viendo a Tamariz me doy cuenta que en la manera que lo presenta, entregando participación al público en los momentos exactos. 

No hay nada, pero como creo yo, no es 100% necesario.

Es uno de esos juegos que cuando lo ves, ves magia.
Al menos cuando lo vi hace un tiempo, sentí eso... Que ese hombre tocando el violín invisible puede lograr verdadera magia y que los elementos con él cobran vida... 
Afortunadamente, sigo creyéndolo...

Saludos

----------


## humorymagia

Creo que el efecto no tiene nada que ver con que si el coche es de madera o de metacrilato.. creo que una vez que el espectador lo mueve libremente por la mesa y que cuando lo pasa por las cartas se para es suficiente limpieza para que no importe una cosa u otra.

----------


## aiturran

Exacto, es a lo que voy yo con lo que dije.

----------


## Quique Pasa

Eso nadie lo pone en duda. La presentación es esencial, independientemente del material que se utilice para lograr un efecto determinado. De todos modos, hay ciertas personas con las que es conveniente disminuir en la medida de lo posible cualquier tipo de sospechas, así que, por muy inocente que pueda parecer un simple cochecito, cuanta más transparencia haya (y nunca mejor dicho empleando uno de metacrilato), para mi gusto, mejor.

----------


## magosoens

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/819

En tienda magia tambien esta y barato.

Saludooos

----------


## fran26

estoy muy interesado en el coche y me lo voi a comprar. graciasd

----------


## Dragoneo

Hola a todos.

Antes que nada, la pregunta original me parece que era donde ver la presentacion de tamariz, bueno, la direccion exacta es:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP8maQvvvXM

Regresando al cochecito, yo vivo en mexico, aca no hay muchas tiendas de magia ni nada de eso, y si alguien necesita algun accesorio tiene que fabricarlo (como se hacia antiguamente), y como han de estar imaginandose, yo hice mi propio cochecito, de material fue menos de 1 dolar, despues pregunte que cuanto me cobraria un artesano por hacer algo similar y me dijo que 3 dolares, asi que como podran ver es demasiado sencillo y barato, ademas cada que lo pongo en accion es la satisfaccion doble, por un lado mi creacion, y por el otro el efecto que logra hacer, creo que con un poco de creatividad todo se puede.

----------


## garban

ola m e comprado el coxecito de tamariz,k tipo de forzaje me proponeis k aga?un saludo

----------


## logos

> ola m e comprado el coxecito de tamariz,* tipo de forzaje me proponeis * aga?un saludo


         El que se adapte a tu persona artística y habilidad...

Saludos!!

----------


## grunfink

Garban:
Si no tienes claro el tipo de forzaje a utilizar para ese juego, lo que yo te recomiendo es que lo guardes durante una larga temporada, para sacarle más jugo y satisfacción personal en el futuro.

----------


## dandarx

> Garban:
> Si no tienes claro el tipo de forzaje a utilizar para ese juego, lo que yo te recomiendo es que lo guardes durante una larga temporada, para sacarle más jugo y satisfacción personal en el futuro.


O tsmbién podríamos aconsejarle que para este juego no es necesario el forzaje...

Saludos

----------


## humorymagia

Efectivamente, no hay porque forzar, de hecho yo no fuerzo.. y creo que no es necesario.. es mas!!! lo bueno de este juego es que es TOTALMENTE LIBRE ELECCION...

----------


## serxu

Exacto! Yo lo compre inmediatamente despues de ver la explicacion de Tamariz en uno de sus video con ese ingles tan gracioso, y lo mejor de todo es que forzar la carta es una tonteria, el metodo de control que propone tamariz para el cochecito es perfecto.

----------

